# Funnel Web Spiders



## LadyVenom (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey. I am really interested in getting Funnel Web Spider (for show, of course). I know there are a few species in America, but the ones from Australia really stun me. They are just gorgeous. Does anyone know if there is any way to get my hands on a Funnel Web Spider? And if so, does anyone have experience with these guys? Of course this will be a display animal only, but their webs are the most beautiful thing in the world to me.


----------



## JimM (Sep 16, 2009)

LadyVenom said:


> Does anyone know if there is any way to get my hands on a Funnel Web Spider?


Not that I'm aware of....and that's a good thing BTW.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 16, 2009)

First off, this is in the wrong sub-forum, it should be in True spiders and other arachnids.

Unfortunately it is not possible to get an australian funnel web spider legally, I don't know what species are avalible, but I do believe its impossible to get a hold of the australian ones.


----------



## bholmes (Sep 16, 2009)

whatever you do dont get a Atrax robustus, sydney funnel web spider


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 16, 2009)

You will not be able to get Australian funnel webs but you may be able to get hold of Macrothele gigas....giant Japanese funnel webs.
These do come up for sale over here from time to time.
They are pretty dangerous.
Have you tried any German sellers,they normally have everything?
Just noticed I am involved with same sort of thing as you....showing snakes,spiders and the like at shows,schools etc.
Very rewarding experience by the way


Paul


----------



## Moltar (Sep 16, 2009)

Along the lines of what spit said, there are lots of spiders out there with similar appearance and behavior to the Australian funnel-webs without the deadly venom and illegal status. This sort of thing isn't as easy to come by in the states as say, tarantulas but they are out there if you look. I'd suggest getting in touch with some larger invert dealers like kenthebugguy or Swift's and ask them specifically what they can get.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is a link from over here.
Don't think I would want one.
Paul
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/306443-advice-wanted-basic-care-funnel.html

Read the 5th post....I think you guys will be impresssed.....lmao


----------



## Moltar (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol @ the 5th post... Well *I* don't want one of those thangs.

The bit about the Japanese funnel web's venom being stronger in the male than the female reminded me too much of A. robustus. Personally, I try to draw the line at anything that could potentially kill friends/family/myself. The most dangerously venomous creature I've kept was L. variolus (black widow) and that's about as toxic a thing as i'd ever want in my house. That's just me though and i've been known to change...


----------



## Jackuul (Sep 16, 2009)

> The female venom was thought to be only about a sixth as potent to humans as that of the male[12] but recent research has proven that false.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australasian_funnel-web_spider


----------



## JimM (Sep 16, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Fortunately it is not possible to get an australian funnel web spider legally, I don't know what species are avalible, but I do believe its impossible to get a hold of the australian ones.


I fixed it for you.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 16, 2009)

JimM said:


> I fixed it for you.


   

you certainly did.


----------



## JimM (Sep 16, 2009)

............


----------



## LadyVenom (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! I am completely aware of how deadly these guys are, but the funnels are just... wow! My friend has seen the Garden Funnel Web spiders around, but I don't wanna just grab one out of the wild. Awesome animals though.

And sorry this was in the wrong thread. Still kinda new here :/ lol.


----------

